# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  Ankara'da Rusça Dersleri ve Tercümanlık Hizmetleri. Уроки русского языка в Анкаре

## cumhurkaygusuz

Джумхур Кайгусуз. Магистр исторического факультета ННГУ им. Лобачевского. Занимался развитием политических учении России в конце 19., в начале 20.в. Активно работал над диссертацией на тему перестройки и реформы Горбачёва. В июне 2012 года защитил диссертацию и окончил магистратуру с отличием ( красный диплом ) Кроме академических занятий занимаюсь тяжёлым атлетизмом. 
Cumhur Kaygusuz. Rusya Federasyonu Nijni Novgorod Lobaçevski Devlet Araştırma Üniversitesi Tarih Fakültesi yüksek lisans mezunu. 19.yy.ın sonu ve 20.yy. ın başı dönemi Rusya'nın politik gelişim tarihi ile ilgilendim. Aktif olarak '' perestroyka ve Gorbaçov reformları '' konulu master tezi üzerine çalıştım. Haziran 2012 itibariyle yüksek lisans tezimi savundum ve şeref derecesi ile kızıl diploma alarak yüksek lisansı bitirdim. Akademik faaliyetlerin yanı sıra vücut geliştirme sporu ile uğraşıyorum.  
Подробности на моем сайте. Ayrıntılar web sayfamda. Ссылка. Sayfanın adresi : http://ruscadersi.blogspot.com/

----------


## Lampada

Скажите, пожалуйста, какие у Вас цены за уроки?

----------

